# Faröer mit Smyril Line



## hardanger2002 (27. Mai 2013)

Halo zusammen !

Nächstes Jahr plane ich einen Angeltrip zu den Faröern, 
die Smyril Line hat da ein interessantes Angebot.
Hat evtl. Jemand dort schon Erfahrungen gesammelt ?

M.f.G.

Hardanger2002


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Faröer mit Smyril Line*

Hi Hardanger,
ich hatte bei denen mal per Mail angefragt - und nie ne Antwort erhalten 

Das klingt insgesamt alles sehr interessant, aber die Bilder der Boote haben mich irgendwie nicht so vom Hocker gehauen....


----------



## hardanger2002 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Faröer mit Smyril Line*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hi Hardanger,
> ich hatte bei denen mal per Mail angefragt - und nie ne Antwort erhalten
> 
> Das klingt insgesamt alles sehr interessant, aber die Bilder der Boote haben mich irgendwie nicht so vom Hocker gehauen....



Habe auf Anfrage per Mail umgehend Antwort erhalten,
Preise f. 2014 kommen im Oktober raus, werde dann  informiert.
Das Angebot von Smyril Line basiert auf der Zusammenarbeit mit Faeroer-Fishing. 

M.f.G.

Hardanger2002


----------



## Honeyball (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Faröer mit Smyril Line*

Schau mal hier rein
Da steht eine Kontaktadresse auf der Webseite. :m


----------



## Willi62 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Faröer mit Smyril Line*

Hallo.
War inzwischen jemand auf den Faröer Inseln mit der Smyrilline, und kann eventuell etwas berichten.
Leider bekommt man recht wenig informationen von der Smyrilline in Sachen Haus und Boot. Lediglich ein paar kleine Fotos auf der Smyrilline Website sind zu sehen.

Beste Grüße
Willi62


----------



## hardanger2002 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Faröer mit Smyril Line*



Willi62 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> War inzwischen jemand auf den Faröer Inseln mit der Smyrilline, und kann eventuell etwas berichten.
> Leider bekommt man recht wenig informationen von der Smyrilline in Sachen Haus und Boot. Lediglich ein paar kleine Fotos auf der Smyrilline Website sind zu sehen.
> 
> ...




Hallo !


Nun, da ich die Reise mitgemacht habe, hier mein Statement:

- die Färöer sind eine wunderschöne Inselgruppe mit freundlichen Einwohnern, gut geeignet für Exkursionen mit dem Auto und zum Wandern
soweit sie im allgegenwärtigen Nebel sichtbar sind.

- Anreise beschwerlich, z. B. Rückfahrt Donnerstag Inselfähre Abfahrt 15.30 Uhr, Ankunft Torshavn 17.30 Uhr, Geschäfte schliessen dort 17.30 Uhr
Abfahrt Norröna Freitag 3.00 Uhr, Ankunft dieser 02.50 Uhr, Ankunft Samstag 12.30 Uhr in Hirtshals

- Zollvorschriften ähnlich Norwegen, Zoll war jedoch mit Kontrolle Sea Shepherd beschäftigt 

- an unserer Unterkunft gab es nichts zu meckern, neu gebauter Bungalow mit 4 Schlafräumen, Wohnküche, Wohnzimmer mit 55 Zoll LCD , Waschmaschine, Trockner u.v.m. zum Hafen jedoch PKW nötig (ca. 1 km steiler Weg)

- ob dieses Haus dauerhaft zur Verfügung steht ist jedoch offen

- die Boote sind unterschiedlicher Bauart, vom Fähringer Fischerboot bis zum kleinen Kutter, diese werden nach dem Ende der Fangsaison an
die Angler vermietet und haben teilweise hinderliche Decksaufbauten wie Pilkmaschinen

- unser Boot hielt durch, der Ausfall der Lenkung wurde umgehend beseitigt, andere Boote hatten auch Ausfälle (Anlasser, Keilriemen), deshalb bei
weiteren Ausfahrten nicht allein fahren.

- grössere Fische sind nur in Tiefen ab 120 m zu erwarten, da das ca. 15 km sind, Ausfahrtnur wetterabhängig und im Verband mögl., unsere
Ausfahrt scheiterte, da der Kutter mit dem Guide Getriebeschaden bekam.

- Fischbestand war eher mäßig, überhaupt kein Vergleich mit Anzahl und Größe zu Island (wo ich schon 2x war)

- Dorsche Durchschnittsgrösse 30-55 cm, teilweise noch frisch abgelaichte dabei mit merkwürdiger Fleischkonsistenz, Seelachse ca 20 cm,
Rotbarsch nur kleine Sorte, Schellfisch gute Grössen, kein Steinbeisser, Leng auch größtenteils in der Grösse, welche ich Südnorwegen wieder
release.

- Dorsche stark wurmbefallen, Tangdorsche extrem

- nur 1 nichtüberdachter Filetierplatz vorhanden, ansonsten Filetieren auf Brettern und Fischkisten.

M.f.G.

hardanger2002


----------



## Willi62 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Faröer mit Smyril Line*

Hallo Hardanger 2002
Vielen Dank für den Bericht.
Die Situation mit den Fährfahrten haben wir (vier mann die da gerne hin wollen) schon mitbekommen, und entsprechend unbehagen entwickelt.
Was uns allerdings etwas überrascht ist der Fischbestand. !
Das hätte ich dann doch etwas anders erwartet. Da wir eigentlich ohne einen Guide unterwegs sein werden ( der muss ja wohl dann extra gebucht werden) ist die Aussicht auf einen etwas größeren Fisch ja eher gering. Zumindest Küstennah.
Na mal sehen was meine Kollegen sagen.

Nochmals vielen Dank für die Infos.
Gruß
Willi62


----------



## Frieder (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Faröer mit Smyril Line*

Hallo Willi62,
wir waren zeitgleich mit Hardanger2002 vor Ort. #6
Seine Einschätzungen kann ich voll bestätigen .....
schade, ich hatte mir auch etwas größere Fische versprochen ....., aber trotzdem werde ich da nochmal hinfahren ...., aber dann erst im August.... da sind dann hoffentlich noch andere Fischarten rund um die Insel.
Den Meterfisch schuldet mir Maik übrigens noch ......#v

Bezüglich der Fährverbindung sollte man bei der Buchung darauf achten, wann die Smyril-Line in Torshavn ablegt.
Dann braucht man auch nicht zu lange zu warten.
Auf keinen Fall die Fähre buchen, wenn sie erst nach Mitternacht ablegt ....

In diesem  Link kannst Du meinen kleinen Bericht zu der Reise nachlesen. :b


----------



## Willi62 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Faröer mit Smyril Line*

Hallo Frieder.
Vielen Dank für deinen Kommentar.
Zwei Sachen sind mir noch unklar.:
Wann genau wart ihr da, und reicht die Bootsgröße für vier Mann ?

Beste Grüße
Willi62


----------



## Frieder (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Faröer mit Smyril Line*

Wir waren vom 09. bis zum 20. Juni 2014 vor Ort.
Die Dieselboote sind etwa zwischen 8 und 10 m lang.

Reichen also bequem für 4 Angler samt Equipment vollkommen aus. 
Und die Dinger sind richtig flott mit ihren etwa 110 PS auf der Welle. 
Und viel schaukeln tuts auch nicht. #6

Wenn Du meinen Bericht, den ich verlinkt habe, gelesen hättest, wüßtest Du jetzt auch Bescheid, denn dort ist ja schon alles beschrieben ......


Man sollte sich Rutenhalter mitnehmen, die man mit Hilfe von Schraubzwingen am Boot befestigt.


----------



## Willi62 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Faröer mit Smyril Line*

Danke Frieder.
Schöne Fotos. Hast natürlich Recht...ich habe deinen Bericht
auch sofort gelesen, aber anscheinend nicht auf das Datum deiner Reise geachtet.
Nochmals danke für deine Auskünfte.

Gruß
Willi62


----------



## Rolfer (11. März 2015)

*AW: Faröer mit Smyril Line*

Achtung Färöer Angler   Färöer Fishing ist nicht als Gewerbe Gemeldet.Wenn es Streit gibt zeigt man Euch ne lange Nase!!!!! Man Bekommt auch nicht immer die gebuchten Häuser und Boote.Also fahrt lieber mit der Fähre nach Island dort gibt es mehr und größere Fische.    Rolfer


----------



## Frieder (25. März 2015)

*AW: Faröer mit Smyril Line*

@Rolfer, wieso wetterst Du so gegen Färöer Fishing ???
Fahr doch selbst mal hin, dann wirst Du merken, daß es keine Probleme gibt.
Mir ist das doch schietegal, ob da ein Gewerbe angemeldet ist oder nicht.
Maik muß sowieso den größten Teil des Geldes an die Haus und Bootseigentümer abführen.
Maik ist hier nur der Vermittler ....
Die Färinger, die Ihre Boote und Häuser uns Anglern zur Verfügung stellen, verdienen sich ein paar Kronen zu ihrem sonst so kärglichen Einkommen dazu.
...also halte bitte den Ball flach.
Du schadest damit nur den Menschen auf der Insel.


----------



## Honeyball (25. März 2015)

*AW: Faröer mit Smyril Line*

Der Kollege Rolfer hat 4 Beiträge und in 3 davon schimpft er über Färöer Fishing #d#d#d


----------



## Rolfer (28. November 2015)

*AW: Faröer mit Smyril Line*

Ich war auf den Färöern bei Maik und bin betrogen worden.Also lob den Herrn mal nicht in den Himmel.Außerdem läuft eine Anzeige wegen Betrug gegen den Herrn. Weiterhin viel Spaß beim Angeln mit M.Usdau


----------

